# 5wt or 6wt



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll apologize in advance for adding to all of the recommendation threads. I did a search but couldn't find what I was looking for.

Okay, so I'm looking to expand my arsenal from 8wts and want to get a freshwater setup. I'll mainly using it for trout bumming in TX, NM or Colorado. It'll also get used for some sporty carp fishing and I guess some bass or panfish too. I'm not looking for specific rod recommendations more so what weight rod I should go with. I'm leaning towards a 5wt. Any reasons I should consider a 6wt or something else? Thanks.


----------



## ShepardG (Jun 18, 2014)

5wt all the way. I've had the same 5wt rod for 15 years and used it in southwest Colorado, Wyoming, and New Mexico for trout and then turned around and fished lakes and rivers in Texas with no problem. A good carp can give you a heck of a fight on the 5wt, but no reason to go up to a 6. 

Just my 2 cents.

Tight lines.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The answer depends somewhat on your future plans for purchases....but a good strategy for many people is to go with the same even numbered sequence since you already have an 8 wt that next purchase could be a 6 wt then 4wt or 10 wt depending on needs. In this manner, you can cover the spectrum of fishing possibilities without breaking the bank.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If you are building a complete rod array, every other weight works best (e.g. 4,6,8,10 or 3,5,7,9) That said, mine are 3,5,7,8,10. I brought a 7 back to Texas with me, but wanted the 8 for salt. To me, the 5 is just a great rod for trout and bass. The 3 is fun for bream & small bass. 

Consider a nice 5 for bass/trout and an inexpensive 7 for bigger bass and carp. My 7 is a St Croix Imperial and it's served me well through the years.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Hi....I'm Rick and new here (Intro to follow soon). I just wanted to say that I have one of the old Loomis IMX 9 ft. 4 wts. and for fresh water it handles up to a 6 wt. with ease. The smaller 8-10 inch trout I used to catch in Ozarks tailwaters (in addition to much larger fish), hardly put a bend in the tip. When I first took the rod out of the tube and cast it with a 4 wt. line, I thought the rod had been mis-labeled. The only other point I would make, is that mine is a 2-piece and a 4 piece might have different characteristics.

You might find one on eBay, if you're not in a rush.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

5 weight. No question about it.

Call any fly shop and they will tell you the same.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Looks like I'll probably go for a 5wt. I don't think I'll ever find a need to drop to a 4wt (at least I say that now) so I'll just split the difference of the 4 and 6wt and get a 5wt. 

Permit Rat, welcome! I saw your intro in the general fishing forum and am very interested in hearing about some of your experiences.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with the others, a 5 weight is all you need for the kind of fishing you are talking about. A 6 is nice for bigger water and bigger flies, but a good 5 will do for 90% of your needs. My personel favorate rod to cast is my 5wt, it's just fun to cast and fish with. Besides I take my 5wt to the bay this time of year to catch schooling trout under birds; it's a blast. My personal arsonel is 3,5,8,10 they cover just about everything I want to do. So adding a 5wt would be my recommendation. I would look for a good quality rod with a soft tip a good backbone.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

southpaw said:


> Thanks for the input. Looks like I'll probably go for a 5wt. I don't think I'll ever find a need to drop to a 4wt (at least I say that now) so I'll just split the difference of the 4 and 6wt and get a 5wt.
> 
> Permit Rat, welcome! I saw your intro in the general fishing forum and am very interested in hearing about some of your experiences.


Good call on the 5.

When you are ready to go for small, high country streams, and small brookies/cutthroat your next purchase will be a 3 weight.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

5 wt is perfect for me and small flies at brownies. If you get a fast action (stiff) blank/rod you can always go a size up in line for bigger flies or wind. I totally agree with Bugchunker, they are fun and you want the soft tip.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*5 WT.*

X2 ON THE 5 WT.I use mine in both waters.
Skiffstiff


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Whatever you go with, you may be interested in saving $75 on a closeout Lamson Guru for $135.

http://www.gorgeflyshop.com/store/pc/Lamson-Guru-2-Fly-Reel-Closeout-403p8177.htm


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks again for all of the input guys. Now who wants to show me the ropes on some Guadalupe rainbows!?


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Check GRTU for Guadalupe rainbows. There may be a few holdovers around this time of the year. The season really begins after the first Grtu stocking sometime late Oct/early Nov. depending on water temps. The lease package is pretty reasonable if you plan on a few trips to the Guadalupe this winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Southpaw,

Texas FlyFishers is having an outing on the Guadalupe on November 21st. You should sign up. I'm actually the trip leader on this one. I'm no expert, but we can always go to Anglers Edge or Reel Fly and see what the guys there have to say. Brent & Ashley at Reel Fly are always helpful.


Michael Quigley
Texas FlyFishers
Saltwater Outings Chairman


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I like a 3wt and a 5wt. 3wt used the most. It really comes down to fly weight, cast distance needed, and wind. Heavy nymphing you don't cast very far so 3wt still works, really windy or big streamers the 5 will be handy. You can land a big trout on a 3 wt and the normal / average still feel good. A 6wt is a light steelhead rod. I did the majority of my steelhead and salmon fishing growing up in Oregon with a 7wt. Only went to a 9 for kings. If you can only do one, you might try a 4wt out.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Worm Drowner said:


> Hey Southpaw,
> 
> Texas FlyFishers is having an outing on the Guadalupe on November 21st. You should sign up. I'm actually the trip leader on this one. I'm no expert, but we can always go to Anglers Edge or Reel Fly and see what the guys there have to say. Brent & Ashley at Reel Fly are always helpful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invite! I'll see what I've got going on that weekend and try to make it. Got any more details for that trip?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

noise.boy said:


> Check GRTU for Guadalupe rainbows. There may be a few holdovers around this time of the year. The season really begins after the first Grtu stocking sometime late Oct/early Nov. depending on water temps. The lease package is pretty reasonable if you plan on a few trips to the Guadalupe this winter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't have to get on the lease program to access the 2 trout zones though correct? The way I understand it there are still some public access spots and campgrounds you can pay to fish from.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

This is true. It's still good to support GRTU. They work really hard to ensure a good fishery


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Touche. You seem pretty knowledgeable of the area. Recommend any flies for Oct-December? I hear nymph rigs are popular and have fished guadalupana flies in the past for bass and panfish. Any patterns or sizes you wouldn't mind sharing? Is most stuff done under an indicator?


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, without giving away too many secrets, I'll give you a few things that have been successful for me in the past.;-). 

Standard two fly trout nymph rigs with various split shot and indicator are normal fare here. Wolly buggers work well for a couple weeks after a fish stocking. As the fish get acclimated and see more fishing pressure you'll want to go smaller etc... My experience on the Guadalupe is that some of the bigger fish tend to spread out if the flows are good. The smaller fish stay together for quite a while. 

I've had success on various nymphs to include Whitlock's Red Squirrel nymph, pheasant tail nymphs, hares ear nymphs and zebra midges in red and black. Various sizes from 14-20. If the flows are high you might think about a San Juan worm. Also, eggs can work well as some of the fish are in spawning mode when they're delivered. 

This is great fishery to learn techniques for trout. There should be enough here to get you started.

Tight Lines,
Mike A


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Also, check with GRTU. They have several meetings open to anyone starting in October. Those meetings feature some the countries finest fishermen/guides/authors as guest speakers at no charge. 

I'm not sure who's the speaker for October yet. But January's speaker is George Daniel. He's a world champion fly fisher/guide/author. 

It's well worth the trip and would give you an opportunity to fish the river as well.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for all of the info! That should be more than enough to get me started. I'm looking to learn more than anything this year. The trout fishing ive done thus far has been limited and mostly guided so I tie on flies that they tell me too and cast where they tell me to. I'd like to be able to be a little more self sufficient at it and I definitely think the info you provided will be a big help. Thanks again


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

southpaw said:


> Thanks for the invite! I'll see what I've got going on that weekend and try to make it. Got any more details for that trip?


PM me your contact info and I'll give you a shout.


----------

